# Wyatt’s first deer!



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

My 6 year old Wyatt sealed the deal on his first deer Thursday evening! Shot him at 15 yards with a crossbow. He was so excited he can’t stand it and all he wants to do is go back. 

This was especially awesome as Wyatt was diagnosed with an extremely rare form of cancer a few months ago and has undergone numerous surgeries and a pretty intense chemo regiment since then. I know a few of y’all know Wyatt, but for those that don’t, this kid eats, sleeps and breaths hunting and fishing...so this meant the world to him (and me). A buddy of mine was kind enough to hold off on hunting a particular food plot in a effort to let Wyatt get his first this deer before we end up, more than likely, spending the rest of the season in Houston at MD Anderson....and for that I’ll be eternally grateful to him!

Unfortunately we weren’t able to do any blood on the face due to his compromised immune system from the chemo and the risk of infection but beggars can’t be choosers!

Switching gears, any spare prayers you guys have would be greatly appreciated as we have a very long uncertain road ahead of us.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job Wyatt. I hope I get one that big this year. Prayers sent for Wyatt and family, and for all the staff that will help yall win this fight.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Great job Wyatt, you are now a hunter!! Prayers for you all!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Awesome!!! Prayers sent lil buddy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, how great!!!


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

Great shot Wyatt, good job Dad!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

That’s what it’s about, great job Wyatt, prayers incoming.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I love it! Congratulations young man and hold tough. 

My prayers to y’all.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Way to go Wyatt! You are a deer hunter extraordinaire. Congratulations buddy, my family is praying for you. One question for you Link, did YOU get buck fever?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Catchemall said:


> Way to go Wyatt! You are a deer hunter extraordinaire. Congratulations buddy, my family is praying for you. One question for you Link, did YOU get buck fever?


Everything happened so fast I don’t think either of us had time to get buck fever. We had 3 deer inside 20yards within 10 minutes of getting in the shooting house. When he decided on the deer he wanted to shoot it seemed like time stood still waiting on him to shoot!


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

Linkovich said:


> My 6 year old Wyatt sealed the deal on his first deer Thursday evening! Shot him at 15 yards with a crossbow. He was so excited he can’t stand it and all he wants to do is go back.
> 
> This was especially awesome as Wyatt was diagnosed with an extremely rare form of cancer a few months ago and has undergone numerous surgeries and a pretty intense chemo regiment since then. I know a few of y’all know Wyatt, but for those that don’t, this kid eats, sleeps and breaths hunting and fishing...so this meant the world to him (and me). A buddy of mine was kind enough to hold off on hunting a particular food plot in a effort to let Wyatt get his first this deer before we end up, more than likely, spending the rest of the season in Houston at MD Anderson....and for that I’ll be eternally grateful to him!
> 
> ...


Congrats Wyatt! Nice buck!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That’s awesome. Congratulations to you both.
You are in the best of hands at MD Anderson. Prayers that Wyatt gets better soon.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Congrats and good luck!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations Buddy! Prayers sent for you and your family. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Congratulations Wyatt! Heck of a first deer! Prayers sent and we hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome job there Wyatt!!
Great Deer!!
Stay Strong and get another next season.
We are all praying for your recovery.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

There is simply nothing better than seeing this. Even in a tiring and scary season, the good Lord blessed you and Wyatt with such a great day/moment! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

The Best Kill Of The Year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6169 (Nov 18, 2008)

Great buck young man. Keep it up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

3 words---------- FAN TAS TIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome job and prayers fer a speedy recovery from a horrible disease!!!! Kick it in the rear !


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

Great Woods therapy!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to man up, Wyatt! Your first buck is bigger than my first buck.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Love this post! Congrats to Wyatt, and we’ll be praying for him!


----------



## lostsmenfive (May 31, 2009)

Awesome little dude - your next one will be a eight point buck.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i love to see happy faces like that. stay strong, guys.
jack


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job Wyatt.

Stay strong, enjoy the good times.

Jim


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Outstanding young man. I’ll be waiting for more pics. God bless.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

This made my day. Prayers for your family.


----------



## OwenM (Sep 11, 2017)

That’s just awesome. Prayers sent.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Great shot young man....You got him...Way to Go...!!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Great kid great dad!!!!!!!!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats, great first dear, prayers to Wyatt and family that they defeat this terrible disease.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

What a great day!!!!


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats on the deer! Prayers sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bailti (Oct 8, 2007)

That's awesome! Good job! Continued prayers for you guys.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Congratulations Wyatt. Prayers for your speedy recovery. And prayers for mom and dad.


----------



## erniepower (Feb 3, 2021)

Congrats! What a fantastic deer. The Tethrd team is over here pulling for you. 

-Ernie

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Best deer I've seen all year! Hang tight little buddy, and Dad too.


----------

